# Fall



## Admin (Sep 24, 2013)

Well it finally cooled off in Texas. 

How's the weather in your regions?


----------



## havasu (Sep 24, 2013)

Still a bit too hot but looking forward to cooler weather.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 24, 2013)

Foggy at night. Cool first frost. Heat on in truck in the morning and windows down coming home. Getting ready for the leaves to change color. Its an amazing sight.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 24, 2013)

GREAT!! It;s County Fair season..cider, mushrooms, garden harvest...Hay and corn have to come in..I love to run the shingle mill in town. Great folks.Kids love it! Weather is also great to work in this time of year, and the colors are outstanding.
Yeah, I like Fall..it keeps me more than busy.


----------



## Admin (Sep 25, 2013)

We got right back up to 90's real quick. Oh well. 

Inspector, do you grow your own mushrooms or hunt them?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 25, 2013)

Austin said:


> Inspector, do you grow your own mushrooms or hunt them?



Didn't you know about inspector??? He practices catch and release. I keep telling him it's not like fishing, but he said the thrill was in the hunt...I think he's had a wee bit too much home made maple syrup.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 25, 2013)

Hot until yesterday.  It's been raining for two days straight.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 25, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Didn't you know about inspector??? He practices catch and release. I keep telling him it's not like fishing, but he said the thrill was in the hunt...I think he's had a wee bit too much home made maple syrup.


 More likely the mushrooms:


----------



## Admin (Sep 26, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Didn't you know about inspector??? He practices catch and release. I keep telling him it's not like fishing, but he said the thrill was in the hunt...I think he's had a wee bit too much home made maple syrup.



That syrup stuff will go straight to your brain.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm a hunter...my grandmother taught me as I grew up. Mostly around here we get honey mushrooms, chicken of the woods and my favorite, hen of the woods. There are some trumpets once and a while..they are tasty. But you need to know what you are picking..it gets you very sick if you get the wrong ones.

Wait..what?.... I just finished some mushroom syrup...;-)




Austin said:


> We got right back up to 90's real quick. Oh well.
> 
> Inspector, do you grow your own mushrooms or hunt them?


----------



## Admin (Sep 30, 2013)

Ever bring home one you aren't supposed to eat?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 1, 2013)

Austin said:


> Ever bring home one you aren't supposed to eat?



Not to my knowledge...everyone is still standing.
I do my best to make sure, and I throw out any that are questionable.


----------



## Admin (Oct 1, 2013)

Mushrooms don't grow as readily here, and I've always been envious of people that can forage and do it well.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 1, 2013)

Austin said:


> Mushrooms don't grow as readily here, and I've always been envious of people that can forage and do it well.



Just wait till you see inspector stalking the wild maple tree...


----------



## Admin (Oct 2, 2013)

That's something else I've always wanted to do. 

I have relatives that do it, but they are in New York.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2013)

Weather is finally cooling here but the question is for how long?


----------



## Admin (Oct 17, 2013)

55 in Texas and the flannels are out of the closet. 

Man I love fall.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 17, 2013)

Austin said:


> 55 in Texas and the flannels are out of the closet.
> 
> Man I love fall.



Me too, best time of the year!


----------



## Admin (Oct 18, 2013)

It really is. I do like winter for basically the same reason, but wearing a coat gets old.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2014)

Fall is here....


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2014)

Lake Havasu is beautiful right now. There are boat races going on, the doors are open, and no A/C needed.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2014)

I was supposed to be there but flaked so I could work on the mountain house. My buddy and his family are out there.


----------

